Ask HN: What is the maximum number of YC rejections ever? (just curious) - ganadiniakshay
======
GFischer
I have 2, I'm pretty sure plenty of people have me beat :).

I've read of people that were accepted on their 2nd or 3rd submission. I even
think they have statistics on that.

Drew Houston / Dropbox is the most famous example.

Edit: this guy had 3 rejections and now got invited for an interview -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15546643](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15546643)

